# Glow in the dark zebra danios & arowana



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

No sh*t! I thought the parrot cichlid was a freak when I saw it, but this is just nuts.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Topic moved to the Non Piranha Discussion forum.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

glow in the dark rhom...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Someone mentioned this at another forum the other day.

I don't understand this at all.









They can't breed, right?

If they were realeased into the wild, surely catfish (if in the US) would eat them the very first night.

Is this cruel? It's a gene. How does all this work?

Sorry for sounding so stupid.


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

hmm I wonder if I fed enough glow in the dark zebra danios to my O's and P if I could have Glow in the dark Oscars and Piranhas...**drool**


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they dont have any pics...


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

yea I would love to see one of those aros


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> they dont have any pics...


 Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

weird sh*t.....looks as if they were dipped in toxic waste


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

omg


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that's the craziest thing ive ever seen.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Even there eyes glow in the dark...thats just weird. I agree with Raf, they do like they are covered in toxic waste..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how do they do that?

I'm sure it is not nice for the fish


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

Innes is all genetic go up and read the article.. as for the zerbras..DAMN those are cool; can you imagine a glow in the dark rhom...


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

sorry if this has already been posted, but i've been away for a while...

but check this fish out, pretty cool! I would love to have some!!!

Glowing 'Frankenfish'


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Interesting article - thanks for posting it
















_*pics taken from your link_

heres a handy link


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Sick








dont mess with nature. the consequences could cause disaster


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very strange 
what next
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i bumped another thread with this on as its wierd and worth it
dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i bumped another thread with this on as its wierd and worth it
> dixon


 you mean the one in my handy link?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i did not see that innes i just remembered it .
i am at work so i have to read fast and missed it hahahaha
dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

its cool


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

they added the bioluminescient dna from jelly fish to the standard fish.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

erm real aquarium fans arent gonna go for that unless their nuts.
the hole idea of having a aquarium. at least to me is to re-create the natural habitat for the fishes i have. man buying those kinda fish is cheap. ppl who buy them shure dont appreciate the natural beuty of natural fishes. guppies, guramies, betta's and most important of all...Piranhas


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

not cool, cruel

but it look nice


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

too many of these threads, this is wrong


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah Wonder if you feed it to Something Quasi-see through, like a Cichlid, If the cichlid would Grow. I have this Bastard Flowerhorn that I'd like to see glow... They Jurupai Jim can kick the sh*t out of sh*t!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> too many of these threads, this is wrong


 agreed, I'm adding them together


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

that is cool, but cruel to nature, i dunno if i should support it and get a few for my tetra tank or not. I hate when they inject neon colors into the eggs of the glass fish though, that is pure cruelty considering that half of these injected fish don't survive their juvenile times.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> EMJAY said:
> 
> 
> > too many of these threads, this is wrong
> ...










somehow I seem to have lost the other post when merging them

Nethius - I'm sorry









here is Nethius' link from the *NEW* - fluorescent fish, latest in genetically modified fish thread


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

actully these fishes arent injected. they are genetically modified. and Mess with genes, mess with disaster.

Only genetic engineering i accept is interbreeding








lol its the natural way, since some fishes have done so in the wild as well


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Innes said:


> somehow I seem to have lost the other post when merging them


 nah it's there!

messing with genetics is a touchy subject, but it is pretty cool what _can_ be done...

i don't think it's too bad if they stick to animals, but messing with human genes is a big no no


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Nethius said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > somehow I seem to have lost the other post when merging them
> ...


 wow your right - it is in the middle of this post, I was so confused as that is the first time I ever put 2 topics together


----------

